# Bird toy parts mouse safe?



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I have a bunch of random parts that I bought for making bird toys for our conure. Trying to see if anything would be mouse safe (I figure the stuff should be safe, but birds seem to destroy & not necessarily *eat* what they destroy unlike mice.)

- Vegetable tanned leather
- Buttons
- Bells
- Plastic chain
- Food color/jello dyed wooden pieces


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Should all be safe.  Personally I prefer wooden things, but I know a lot of people use plastic without problem. I have also done it before, I just think the wood lasts longer.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! I figured if it was parrot safe, it should be mouse safe!


----------

